# Clean-up crew



## rudi.coetsee (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey guys. I have a 110l freshwater planted aquarium. What will be the best combination of a clean-up crew?


----------



## iseethruyou1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like ottos, snails, and amano shrimp. You can have MTS snails for the substrate. Shrimp for the plants, and ottos like a little of everything. Almost forgot nerite snails. They are hard workers but leave little white dots all over.
scott


rudi.coetsee said:


> Hey guys. I have a 110l freshwater planted aquarium. What will be the best combination of a clean-up crew?


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

My olive nerites are the best algae cleaner s.. Olives are the ugliest but the most efficient. I had zebras and tigers but they like to escape out of the tank..... Horned are too small for efficient cleaning.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Is this a shrimp tank your talking about?

Or just a freshwater tank with fishes?


----------



## wrenn420 (May 17, 2014)

I would use Nerite snails, Otto's, Amano shrimp, and possibly a small species of plecco (if there is driftwood) in a tank that size.Snails turn the soil over and eat uneaten food. Otto's clean the glass, shrimp clean the plants and the plecco will clean the wood and glass. Arizona aquatic Gardens has a good selection and price for all of the above.


----------

